# Indysnowplowers available 3/5/2003



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

We are ready for more snow and willing to help out in northern Indiana / Chicago area / Michigan with the next storm..1 to 3 hour response time. 6 trucks still available currently.

www.indysnowplowers.com


----------

